# Class IV Laser in town!!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I know people in larger places probably have access to this modality. We unfortunately live 100 miles from any large city. My vet here in town has purchased a Class IV laser!! He has already gotten some great results from it in his large animal practice. 

Samba is getting arthritic and I am anxious to get to see if she can get any relief with this treatment. 

Little article about the laser treatment...
Class IV Laser Sheds New Light on Treatment of Elderly Animals


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm using a portable laser right now on Luna for her ACL tear. It does seem to be helping! I have heard good things about laser therapy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Let us know how it goes! My vet has one and she's used it on several of my pets for soreness/arthritis, incisions, lesions (rodent ulcers and lick sores on my allergy-prone cat) etc...


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Very cool! I have been reading up on that for arthritis. Thanks for the link


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That's great news


----------

